# too many plants?



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Im about to get a bigger tank, im thinkn of buying alot of plants, maybe 10-12 more, i have 4 rite now..

my question is that is that is TOO many plants bad? or it dont matter?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

you can never have too many plants.... they may encumber certain species of fish, so make sure to consider the plants you use, their placement, and the size and finnage of your fish.

also consider if your fish may be destructive to certain species of plants.... my pleco has massacred my collection of swords (i had 6 different varieties in there) in my 20H


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep, the hippy living in the refridgerator box is correct. Plants will only have positive effects on your water chemistry, the only concern with them is having too many so that your fish don't have room to swim. That's something you'll have to figure out


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Yep, the hippy living in the refridgerator box is correct. Plants will only have positive effects on your water chemistry, the only concern with them is having too many so that your fish don't have room to swim. That's something you'll have to figure out
> [snapback]1174480[/snapback]​


im not a hippy! KAREN IS! and i live in a dorm... not a 'fridge box, but the analogy is dually noted.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Yep, the hippy living in the refridgerator box is correct. Plants will only have positive effects on your water chemistry, the only concern with them is having too many so that your fish don't have room to swim. That's something you'll have to figure out
> [snapback]1174480[/snapback]​


o well great, im gettn a new tank, and i was thinkn of havn alot on one side and a few going twards the other side, and all these twards the back, not far back but to the back, and so the fish can swim out in the front and hide in the back..


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

don't very heavily planted tanks require some sort of carbon dioxide supplement?


----------

